# [Given up] ndisgen error



## ChatNoir (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello all,
I'm trying to generate a driver module for my USB WiFi dongle from .INF and .SYS Windows 7 64 bits driver files, and during the Kernel module generation I had the following unexpected error: 
	
	



```
Building kernel module ...make: don't know how to make windrv.h. Stop build failed. Exiting.
```
 What happened?  Is this error coming from driver files? Or is an option or something else missing from my FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE? Thanks in advance.
Chat Noir


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

For what brand/model Wifi dongle? Isn't there a native FreeBSD driver you can use?


----------



## phantomssl (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

Why not use drivers for win XP?


----------



## kpa (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

As far as I know only the 32-bit Windows XP drivers will work with the current version of ndisgen(8).


----------



## phantomssl (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

Not only 32-bit. For my laptop Dell e6430 I use 64-bit bcmwl564.sys.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

Thanks to all for anwsers,


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> or what brand/model Wifi dongle? Isn't there a native FreeBSD driver you can use?


 I have a D-Link WDA-140 rev D1 WiFi dongle bought 4 days ago. When you buy a WiFi dongle, you have absolutely no control on revision number and the used chipset. Yes, there is a native FreeBSD-10.0 RELEASE driver, the run(4) driver for D-Link DWA-140 rev B1,B2,B3(?) but the status is not clear for me about the rev D1. See my last thread.https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=47117. I have tried the run(4) driver without success.The USB dongle is not detected by FreeBSD. That's why I attempt to use ndisgen.


			
				phantomssl said:
			
		

> Why not use drivers for win XP?





			
				kpa said:
			
		

> As far as I know only the 32-bit Windows XP drivers will work with the current version of ndisgen(8).


 I will try them, ndisgen seems to run fast, I will let you know the results.
I'm just suspicious and troubled to use 32-bit drivers with a 64 bits OS, something tell me that it will fail but nevertheless I will try.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

I've tried with XP 64 bits driver files. It fails also. The error message is the same as before.
Is the location directory important when we launch ndisgen? I am at the root!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

Today, I've tried with my other WiFi dongle NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 and its .INF .SYS files , I had exactly the same error. Two differents files have the same error with `ndisgen`, the issue can't come for drivers files; I'm thinking that `ndisgen` has or is the problem. Does anybody have an idea?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*

Hello all,
I have made a search on the forum about`ndigen`, I found 258 entries and  I read all of them and more on the net. I 've find a thread which described the same error as mine.
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=619&p=3394&hilit=ndisgen#p3394.
I'm pretty sure now that this issue have no solution. I prefer to give up! I imagine only one thing to do. May be if some of you have some time to spend we could make a crossed test.
If one of you have .INF and .SYS of another USB WiFi device which run with `ndisgen` and FreeBSD-10.0 RELEASE and tested. May be we can exchange our files and run them, your files on my PC and my files on your machine to see if the same error occurs on other machines and check the `ndisgen` of my PC. Don't hesitate to contact me by MP if you are interested to do that. May be it is not a good idea.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ndisgen error*



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> As far as I know only the 32-bit Windows XP drivers will work with the current version of ndisgen(8).


 I've tried also XP 32 bits driver, I have exactly the same error! I am thinking, I'm rather sure now that `ndisgen` will  never work. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper. After over a week of effort, I give up the idea of using an USB WiFi dongle.


----------

